# Hey People!



## Andrew25 (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I am Andrew. Just joined the site after going through the board here which i found really useful and thought of becoming a part of it. 
I am glad to be here and hopefully ill be enjoying my stay.


----------



## Isabelle (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi Andrew,

Weldome to Specktra! Hope you will enjoy this place as much as the rest of us do 

Isabelle


----------



## Jessica (Jan 29, 2016)

Welcome to Specktra!!! So glad you are here


----------

